# Legalisierung einer MTB-Strecke in Bielefeld



## 00helga (28. Januar 2014)

*Hallöchen alle miteinander,

wie vielleicht der ein oder andere von euch mitbekommen hat, gibt es seit etwas mehr als einem Jahr die Initiative „Legalisierung einer MTB-Strecke in Bielefeld“. Um mich kurz zu fassen aber trotzdem alles auf den Punkt zu bringen, das Statement von unserer bestehenden Homepage (http://mtbbielefeld.wordpress.com/):*

„_Da in der Vergangenheit regelmäßig (nicht genehmigte) illegal angelegte Downhilltrails zu Konflikten zwischen Behörden und Mountainbikern geführt haben, setzen wir uns als Initiative zur Legalisierung von MTB-Strecken für den Dialog zwischen den Konfliktparteien in Bielefeld ein. Unser Ziel ist es MTB-Strecken gemeinsam mit den Behörden (Walbesitzern, Förstern und der Stadt) zu Planen und Umzusetzen. Wenn auch du ein Interesse an legalen Downhill, Freeride und Enduro-Strecken hast, unterstütz uns, in dem unsere Gruppe auf Facebook bei trittst oder uns eine E-Mail, mit deinem Ideen, an [email protected] schickst.

Warum braucht Bielefeld legale Mountainbike-Strecken?

-  Legale Mountainbike-Strecken bieten die Möglichkeit im Dialog und in Abstimmung mit den örtlichen Behörden angelegt zu werden.
-  Durch eine professionelle Unterstützung bei dem Bau und der Wartung der Strecke weisen legale Strecken eine wesentlich höhere Sicherheit für Mountainbiker auf.
-  Legale Strecken sind umweltfreundlich, da sie in Kooperation mit dem Forstamt entstehen und das „wilde“ Bauen von (sog. illegalen) Strecken eingedämmt wird.
-  Der Konflikt zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern könnte durch eine Konzentration von Abfahrstrecken befriedet werden.
-  Der Naherholungsstandort Bielefeld würde durch ein attraktiveres Angebot für den MTB-Sport aufgewertet.
-  Auch für den Tourismus und die örtliche Wirtschaft (wie z.B. Fahrradläden & Gastronomie) stellen legale Trails einen finanziellen Vorteil da.
-  Jugendliche erhöhen durch den MTB-Sport ihren Bewegungsbedarf. Sie können sich beim Streckenbau und dessen Pflege einbringen und erlernen dadurch handwerkliche Kompetenz sowie den nachhaltigen Umgang mit der Natur.
-  Legale MTB-Strecken sind geeignet als Trainingsmöglichkeiten, da sie die Fähigkeiten und Kenntnis im MTB-Sport erweitern._“

*Wir sind zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass es von Vorteil wäre, den „Bekanntheitsgrad“ unseres Vorhabens zu vergrößern und mehr und mehr Befürworter sowie Unterstützer zu finden  und sind eben als weiteren Schritt (neben dem Blog und der Facebook-Seite https://www.facebook.com/groups/135210279956263/) darauf gekommen das IBC-Forum zu nutzen.

Der Beitrag soll weitere Interessen wecken, ihr könnt euch anschließen, Tipps geben und so weiter und so fort.

Soweit, sogut! Fühlt euch also so frei und diskutiert mit, ich werde im Namen der Initiative mein Bestmögliches tun um Kritik in sämtliche Richtungen aufzunehmen und bei Fragen oder Anregungen Antworten zu geben.

Bis dahin, 
ride on (natürlich nur legal ) !

00helga*


----------



## PixelMeyer (28. Januar 2014)

Hallo!
Sehr geil, das habt ihr ja schnell in die Wege geleitet.

PS: Gibt es Meinungen zu dem Text: http://mtbbielefeld.wordpress.com/was-ist-downhill/
Findet ihr das verständlich, könnt ihr euch damit identifizieren?


Auf der *wordpress* Seite: *http://mtbbielefeld.wordpress.com/*
könnt ihr euch den *aktuellen Stand* der Lage grob erschließen. Unter Presse gibt es dort die möglichkeiten alle Zeitungsartikel zu diesem Thema in Bielefeld zu lesen. 
z.B: üder die Freiwillige Müllentsorgung beim Peter auf dem Berge oder die Infoveranstaltung in der Stadt.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xaviberlin (28. Januar 2014)

Wie bestimmt schon irgendwo in der Gruppe geschrieben: Ja!


----------



## SofusCorn (1. Februar 2014)

Ich habe, mit Downhill jetzt wenig am Hut, aber wünsche euch trotzdem viel Erfolg!


----------



## BoobFrog (13. Mai 2014)

Hey, gibt es in der Nähe von Bielefeld überhaupt eine Strecke die man fahren kann ohne jemanden auf den wegen zu gefährden?
Wenn nicht wird es wirklich Zeit das eine legale Strecke kommt. 
MfG


----------



## DerBergschreck (15. Mai 2014)

Die Begriffe "Downhill" und "Mountainbike" werden zu oft gemischt, sodass Missverständnisse bestehen.



> _Warum braucht Bielefeld legale Mountainbike-Strecken?_


Hier muss "Downhillstrecken" stehen, denn legale MTB Strecken (z.B. für XC und Tourenfahrer) gibt es genug, nämlich laut Forstgesetz *alle* Wege im Wald.
_



			-  Legale Strecken sind umweltfreundlich, da sie in Kooperation mit dem Forstamt entstehen und das „wilde“ Bauen von (sog. illegalen) Strecken eingedämmt wird.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
Wenn die legale Strecke zu weit von Zuhause entfernt liegt, werden trotzdem illegale Strecken gebaut.
_



			-  Der Konflikt zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern könnte durch eine Konzentration von Abfahrstrecken befriedet werden.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Ich möchte mein Hobby "Mountainbikefahren" nicht auf einen halben Quadratkilometer eingegrenzt wissen. Hier sollte anstatt "Mountainbikern" wohl "Downhiller" stehen.


Davon abgesehen finde ich die Idee befremdlich, dass sich MTBler in einem Inustriewald, in dem mit Harvestern und Motorsägen gearbeitet wird, mit viel "Bitte, Bitte" überhaupt eine Erlaubnis holen müssen, ein paar Wege *um die Bäume herum* anlegen zu dürfen. Da erhaltet ihr dann von "Waldbesitzers Gnaden" etwas, was die euch jederzeit wieder weg nehmen können.

Ich weiss, das ist ne aufwändige Sache, aber ich würde da eher auf DIMB Ebene an einer diesbezüglichen Änderung des Forstgesetzes arbeiten. Wo Bäume gefällt werden dürfen, dürfen auch MTB Strecken gebaut werden.


----------



## DerBergschreck (15. Mai 2014)

BoobFrog schrieb:


> Hey, gibt es in der Nähe von Bielefeld überhaupt eine Strecke die man fahren kann ohne jemanden auf den wegen zu gefährden?



Ja, es gibt einige Strecken die steil/wurzelig genug sind, dass sich dort keine Fussgänger hin trauen.


----------



## OWL_Biker (15. Mai 2014)

Bergschreck, ich glaube du solltest dir selbst nochmal die Definitionen Mountainbiker und Downhiller vornehmen.

Ich für meinen Teil sehe mich als Mountainbiker und fahre so ein neumodisches Enduro. Ich fahre nur Touren und gerne auf Trails.
Die meisten Trails die mich mal etwas fordern & die ich sehr bewusst in die Route einplane sind die "illegalen, angelegten" Wege. Sprich Mufflon Trail, Trails in Steinhagen, Trails im Schopke usw.

Nur weil viele Biker - unter anderem wohl Du - diese Wege links liegen lässt, sind nicht alle anderen gleich Downhiller.
Nahezu jeder Biker mit dem ich mal unterwegs bin (von Enduro Biker bis CC-Hardtail Fahrer) fahren gerne über diese "illegalen" Trails.

Der Deister im Übrigen beweist recht gut dass illegale Strecken und legale Strecken (Ü30 und Ladies Only) gut koexistieren können.
Die beiden Trails haben die Lage ggü. Forstämtern dort klar verbessert, das erzählt dir jeder Local. Es scheint als würden die Förster


----------



## DerBergschreck (15. Mai 2014)

Da schätzt du mich falsch ein, ich kenne die meisten der gebauten Strecken auch und baue sie gerne in Touren rund um Bielefeld ein. Wenn plötzlich ein legaler Trail gebaut würde und alle anderen Strecken wegfielen, wäre das auch für mich ein Rückschritt. Ich fände es gut, wenn Vielfalt erhalten bliebe. Die Lösung dazu ist aber nicht, *eine* Strecke legal zu bauen, sondern das Bauen von Strecken allgemein zu legalisieren - natürlich unter der Bedingung, dass kein Eigentum d.h. Baum eines Waldbesitzers beschädigt wird, also nur herumliegendes Totholz als Baumaterial benutzt wird.

Ähnlich wie die Wälder in den 60er Jahren des vergangenen Jahrhunderts für die Wanderer geöffnet wurde, wird sich dieser Prozess bei den Mountainbikern wiederholen. Wanderwege bestehen auch nicht seit der Urzeit, sondern wurden von Wanderverbänden angelegt - warum sollten Mountainbiker dies nicht auch für ihre Art der Fortbewegung in Zukunft machen dürfen?

Wobei ich gar nicht sicher bin, dass alle der angeblich illegalen Wege tatsächlich illegal sind - oft gab es da vorher kleine von Fussgängern geschaffene Wege, die durchs MTB fahren lediglich mehr frei gefahren wurden.


----------



## OWL_Biker (15. Mai 2014)

Ja, aber sobald da Sprünge geschaufelt werden ist's nicht mehr legal.
Und nicht nur Downhiller springen mal gerne.

Ich finde man muss ja nicht für eine legale Strecke sein, aber deine Argumentation ggü. den Leuten die sich da Mühe geben finde ich ignorant. Niemand von denen will das sich alles auf die legale Strecke fokussiert. Frage mich wie du gleich auf den Schluss kommst. Schwarzmalerei???

Ich verweise nochmal auf den Deister. Die Situation dort war mega eingefahren. Nun ist es immer noch schwierig aber die Biker (NICHT NUR DOWNHILLER!!!) haben 2 mega geile Trails wo sie basteln dürfen wie sie wollen. Es scheint außerdem so als gäbe es auf den "illegalen" weniger Ärger als früher. Die werden scheinbar geduldet. So berichten es die Locals dort.

Also wenn die Jungs&Mädels das schaffen fahre ich da gerne ab und zu mal vorbei weil es bestimmt ein TOP-Trail wäre. Trotzdem fahr ich weiterhin meine Touren und nehme alles weitere mit. Daher haben die meine Stimme.


----------



## OWL_Biker (22. Mai 2014)

So, nun scheint auch der geile Downhill Hang in Steinhagen bald Geschichte zu sein. 

Die Jungs die dort fahren haben dort ja in letzter Zeit eine Menge Zeit & Arbeit investiert und nun gab es wohl Gespräche mit den Waldbesitzern und Leuten vom Amt, die das dort nicht mehr akzeptieren können/wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (23. Mai 2014)

Erst hat der Waldbesitzer da einiges toleriert. Dann gab es schwere Unfälle mit Notarzt usw. Ja leider wurde da auch in Amshausen zu viel gebaut , auch mit Industrieholz..... Mittlerweile gibt es glaube, an die 10 Linien , die sich überschneiden, vllt sogar mehr. Da kann ich den Waldbestitzer sogar etwas verstehen, wenn es ihm reicht. Er hatte soweit ich das erfahren habe seine Grenzen fürs bauen deutlich gemacht. Da kann man ileider nvestieren was man will, es bleibt  sietens der Waldbesitzer unerwünscht. Schade um die Strecken.....ich bin da gern gefahren, habe da nix gebaut.


----------



## OWL_Biker (23. Mai 2014)

Dito.

Seit einiger Zeit (so 6 Wochen?!?) steht auch ein schönes, großes Nothshorelement plakativ mittendrin. 
Natürlich auch alles andere als dezent...


----------



## crossboss (23. Mai 2014)

Steht sogar schon länger, hat mich überhaupt gewundert daß der Waldbauer das mitmacht
ich bin für solche Trails aber sowas darf man einfach nicht machen, finde ich. 

Hätten die das nur als Rampe aus Erde gemacht wäre vllt nix passiert.
Kinder brauchen Grenzen...........


----------



## 00helga (24. Mai 2014)

Bezgl. des Northshores der da steht: find's auch total daneben. Vorher war da ein quasi natürliches "Roadgap", was total schön zu springen war und eben einfach nicht so auffällig. Was diese tausend Lines da angeht: find ich persönlich auch ziemlich doof. Der ganze Wald da sieht dadurch wirklich runter gewirtschaftet aus, alles ist trocken... und eben total unübersichtlich und überfüllt mit Strecken.


----------



## DerBergschreck (26. Mai 2014)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> Ich finde man muss ja nicht für eine legale Strecke sein, aber deine Argumentation ggü. den Leuten die sich da Mühe geben finde ich ignorant. Niemand von denen will das sich alles auf die legale Strecke fokussiert. Frage mich wie du gleich auf den Schluss kommst. Schwarzmalerei???



So, nun ist genaus das eingetreten, was ich befürchtet habe. Wenn sich MTBler auf private Absprachen einlassen, liegt es immer in der Macht des Waldbesitzers, irgendwann "auf den Notaus-Knopf" zu drücken und die schöne neue Strecke ist für die Katz.

Recherechier mal ein paar Jahrzehnte zurück was das für ein Eiertanz war, als die Wanderbewegung für die Öffnung der Wälder gekämpft hat. Erst als das Betretungsrecht im Forstgesetz festgeschrieben stand, war die Angelegenheit geregelt. Vorher waren das dieselben Auseinandersetzungen wie jetzt zwischen Waldbesitzern und Mountainbikern. Meine Argumentation ist alles andere als ignorant.


----------



## OWL_Biker (26. Mai 2014)

Bergschreck deine Argumente belegst du mit etwas das "ein paar Jahrzehnte" zurück liegt und  daher nicht mal direkt mit biken zu tun hat. 

Auf meinen letzten Post hast du nicht reagiert und legst nun "Diskussionen mit Amt und Besitzern" gegen die Arbeit der jungen Leute aus die sich hier für etwas einsetzen.

Sorry ich bin alles andere als involviert oder aktiv für so eine Strecke, aber deine Argumente sid mehr als ignorant. Sie sind auch respektlos wie du die Dinge dir passend auslegst. 

Sorry, meine Meinung!
Wie gesagt, bin da bei allem sehr neutral und fahre meine Touren wie es passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (28. Mai 2014)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> bin da bei allem sehr neutral...



Die Art und Weise, wie du meine freie Meinungsäusserung hier angreifst, ist alles andere als neutral.
Hast ne PM.


----------



## crossboss (28. Mai 2014)

Jungs iHr mögt beide diese Trails, versöhnt Euch......bitte.


----------



## OWL_Biker (28. Mai 2014)

Hi zusammen,

sorry wenn die Wortwahl vllt. etwas deftig war. Ich habe aber niemanden beleidigt oder starr meine eigene Meinung zu dem Thema.

Ich bin nur weiterhin der Meinung, dass die Sichtweise in dem Bereich engstirnig ist.

Seis drum - es gibt viele unterschiedliche Interessen und Sichtweisen und das ist gut so!

Wie gesagt - nichts gegen Bergschreck persönlich - ich habe die Argumentation lediglich als ignorant und respektlos ggü. den Kids empfunden die sich da für etwas engagieren das nicht NUR Downhiller betrifft. 

Wir quatschen nochmal unter uns, alles gut!


----------



## 00helga (6. Juni 2014)

OWL_Biker schrieb:


> ggü. den Kids



 Hach es schmeichelt immer sehr, wenn man für so jung gehalten wird. Aber die Alters-Spanne unserer Initiative ist riesig  Ich denke aber dass der Altersdurchschnitt der "Kids, die sich dafür einsetzen" bei ca. 30 liegt


----------



## crossboss (11. Juni 2014)

gestern gab es wieder viel Spass mit nem sogenannten _Waldbesitzer_ und der Unterer Naturschutzbehörde in Steinhagen......


----------



## wosch (20. Juni 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> gestern gab es wieder viel Spass mit nem sogenannten _Waldbesitzer_ und der Unterer Naturschutzbehörde in Steinhagen......


Mehr Infos bitte, wir wollen mitlachen.


----------



## crossboss (20. Juni 2014)

haste mal geguckt ? das war schon letzte wo!


----------



## deraccount (7. Juli 2014)

sehr schönes video auf der startseite zu diesem thema.

Kann man als Bielefelder irgendwie helfen bei diesem Thema? Ich bin zwar neu auf dem MTB und auch kein Downhillfahrer, aber vll kann man ja trotzdem helfen


----------



## crossboss (8. Juli 2014)

Du kannst z.B. der Initiative zur Legalizierung beitreten, das hilft immer, wenn der größer wird, wird er auch eher gehört..


----------



## 00helga (8. Juli 2014)

Genau, @deraccount!
Check doch mal die Facebook-Seite: https://www.facebook.com/mtbbielefeld800?fref=ts
Und es wäre uns schon viel geholfen, wenn du am 30. August um 14 Uhr am Rathaus in Bielefeld erscheinst. Da ist nämlich unser BIG SHOT geplant, um der Politik und den Bürgern zu zeigen, wie viele Leute FÜR eine MTB-Strecke sind. LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (8. Juli 2014)

oh da bin ich im Urlaub, besser wärs vllt nach der Ferienzeit gewesen.


----------



## wolfi (9. Juli 2014)

@ jörg: kein problem, ich bin "breit" genug um dich auf dem foto zu vertreten 

edit:
jörg, da sind die ferien allerdings schon vorbei.... gut 2 wochen!


----------



## crossboss (9. Juli 2014)

im Monat geirrt Wolfi, so lang sind nicht mal meine Ferien

na dann mach ich mich vllt doch selbst breit genug


----------



## crossboss (20. August 2014)

Aus der *Neuen Presse*  wieder ein schöner Artikel wie es doch vllt auch im Teuto  gehen könnte....hoffentlich lesen hier auch Förster und Waldbesitzer mit!

http://www.neuepresse.de/Hannover/Meine-Stadt/Der-Deister-baut-auf-Mountainbiker


----------



## crossboss (22. August 2014)

Es gibt mal wieder die demokratische Möglichkeit für legale Strecken zu werben...............am besten kommen Alle von Euch einfach hin zum _BIG GRIN_,-)

Ich gebe mal bisserl was von meiner Post weiter.......


----------



## crossboss (22. August 2014)

.


----------



## wolfi (30. August 2014)

War ja doch recht voll heute beim fotoshoot. Gibt es schon ein Foto?  Würde mich mal interessieren. 
Gruß, wolfi


----------



## SofusCorn (8. September 2014)

Da ich gerade selber der DIMB beigetreten bin: Wäre für diese Initiative nicht ein Beitritt zur DIMB sinnvoll? Oder einem Verein beitreten, der Mitglied bei DIMB ist? Die DIMB schreibt sich ja auf die Fahne sich um solche legale Strecken kümmern zu wollen:
http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/legalize-freeride


----------



## crossboss (9. September 2014)

in Brilon wird was gemacht, die Bielefelder verpennen gerade die Chance im Biketourismus zu investieren

Interessierte gucken mal hier rein:

http://enduro-mtb.com/ein-weiterer-trailpark-entsteht-trailground-brilon-wird-gebaut/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (30. September 2014)

Der RC Zugvogel scheint sich ja jetzt auch einzusetzen:
http://www.nw-news.de/owl/11260412_Naturerlebnis_auf_zwei_Raedern.html


----------



## crossboss (1. Oktober 2014)

Ja die Sache mit der legaliziereung soll über den RCZ als Partner Verein  legitimiert werden. Das bedeutet man sollte dort vllt eintreten um was mit zu bewegen. je stärker die Lobby desto größer die Chancen auf Erfolg,-)


----------



## Deleted 175627 (10. November 2014)

wollte einfach mal sehen was die neuen vereinsmitglieder beim rcz so treiben hinsichtlich legale trails.find nix.weder auf der homepage zugfogel noch bei zöllner.
hat jemand infos was so geht?


----------



## crossboss (11. November 2014)

Das steht recht ausführtlich beschrieben z. B. beim fratzenbuch, aber hier die Kopie,-)

www.facebook.com/events/1480727322204769/

Inhalt:


Hallo zusammen!
Die Initiative und der RC Zugvogel laden euch am 24.11. um 18:00 Uhr zu einem zweiten allgemeinen Treffen ins Vereinsgebäude Heeper Str. 301 ein.
Wir wollen uns regelmäßig treffen, um einander alle richtig kennen zu lernen, weitere Schritte zu besprechen, den aktuellen Stand zu erläutern und um Platz für Fragen und Ideen zu schaffen.

Eine Mitgliedschaft ist keine Voraussetzung; eingeladen ist jeder der Interesse hat und/oder über eine Mitgliedschaft im RC Zugvogel nachdenkt!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Die Initiative und Stephan Zöllner (Leiter MTB-Abteilung RC Zugvogel)

Hier nochmal das Protokoll vom ersten Treffen am 20.10.2014:
"Protokoll vom 20.10.2014 18:00 Uhr, Vereinsgebäude des RC Zugvogel

Übersicht:
- Vorstellung
- Bleibt die Initiative weiter bestehen?
- Erarbeitung von Verhaltensregeln
- Erweiterung des vorgelegten Konzeptes
- Grundstücksfrage

Vorstellung
Die Runde begann mit dem Vorstellen der eigenen Person, damit wir uns gegenseitig zuordnen konnten.
Bleibt die Initiative „Downhill und Mountainbike Initiative Bielefeld“ auch nach Zusage der Zusammenarbeit mit dem RC Zugvogel Bielefeld weiterhin bestehen?
Aufgrund der geringen Anzahl der bisherigen Mitglieder für eine „Downhill-Abteilung“ im RC Zugvogel, bleibt die Initiative weiter bestehen, um Informationen, Prozess- Entwicklungen und Botschaften weiter nach außen zu transportieren! Ihr findet uns also weiter über “Wordpress“ und „Facebook“ auf den euch bekannten Seiten und Gruppen!

Erarbeitung von Verhaltensregeln + Erweiterung des vorgelegten Konzeptes
Da wir nun erneut Grundstücke bzw. deren Besitzer anschreiben, erweitern wir unser bisheriges Konzept. Der Unterschied zu den Anfragen von 2012/13 ist, dass wir jetzt gezielt über den Verein einzelne Grundstücke anfragen. Damit alles stimmig ist, wird eine Art Kodex erarbeitet. Sobald dieser fertig ist, wird er über die bekannten Internetauftritte von uns veröffentlicht! Dieser wird sich vom Prinzip an die „DIMB Trail-Rules“ anlehnen.

Grundstücksfrage
Um die Grundstücksfrage zu klären bzw. anzugehen, wird ein Schreiben über den RC Zugvogel veröffentlich, in dem das Konzept und die nächsten Schritte eingebettet sind. Dieses Schreiben kommt in einen Verteiler und wird an veschieden Adresse geleitet."

Ende

Gruß Jogi


----------



## Deleted 175627 (11. November 2014)

sorry,hab kein facebook.


----------



## wolfi (11. November 2014)

Ich kann  ebenfalls sehr gut ohne Leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (11. November 2014)

hä das is nicht die Frage ,der Text zum _Zugvogel_ habe ich  netterweise kopiert und steht oben Leute............tztztz;-)


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (12. November 2014)

Hier eine Beitrag in der Ultimo http://www.ultimo-bielefeld.de/lokales/waldfr~1.htm


----------



## crossboss (13. November 2014)

So ähnlich wie im Deister könnte  das später im Idealfall laufen. Man brauch Ausdauer die wir Biker doch haben, oder?!

Wer kommt eigentlich mit zum unten stehenden Termin????

Ich will da selbst erstmal hingehen und zuhören!!! Entscheide dann, inwieweit ich mich zeitmäßig noch beteiligen kann;-)

sportliche Grüße 
Jogi

"
Hallo zusammen!
Die *Initiative und der RC Zugvogel laden euch* am *24.11. um 18:00 Uhr *zu einem *zweiten allgemeinen Treffen *ins Vereinsgebäude *Heeper Str. 301* ein.
Wir wollen uns regelmäßig treffen, um einander alle richtig kennen zu lernen, weitere Schritte zu besprechen, den aktuellen Stand zu erläutern und um Platz für Fragen und Ideen zu schaffen.

Eine *Mitgliedschaft* ist *keine Voraussetzung; eingeladen ist jeder der Interesse hat *und/oder über eine Mitgliedschaft im RC Zugvogel nachdenkt!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Die Initiative und Stephan Zöllner (Leiter MTB-Abteilung RC Zugvogel)"


----------



## MightyMike (12. Februar 2015)

Am 23.02.2015 ist wieder ein Treffen mit dem RC Zugvogel? Stimmt das?


----------



## crossboss (12. Februar 2015)

yepp, siehste auf 

https://mtbbielefeld.wordpress.com/


----------



## PixelMeyer (12. Februar 2015)

Schönen guten Tag die Damen und Herren 
Um die Frage drüber zu klären, ob es am 23.02 ein Treffen gibt: "Ja, gibt es!"
Eingeladen ist wieder jede/er herzlich!
Diesmal steht wieder ein wichtiger Punkt auf der Tagesordnung. Schaut mal rein - bitte!
(Termin, Ort, Presse und alles weitere könnt ihr der Seite entnehmen!)

https://mtbbielefeld.wordpress.com/

Für die, die kein facebook haben oder wollen, gibt es diese wordpress Seite als gute alternative. Diese ist aber in der Regel auch Hauptanlaufstelle und wird regelmäßig gepflegt, über facebook wird lediglich der Beitrag geteilt!

Beste Grüße
Johannes


----------



## MightyMike (12. Februar 2015)

Zack! Alle nach Hannover-Waldhausen

http://bild.de/regional/hannover/ba...baeume-ab-39714990,variante=S.bildMobile.html


----------



## oppaunke (12. Februar 2015)

Das ist aber auch wieder irgendwie reißerisch in Szene gesetzt.
Wer nur die Überschrift liest, denkt tatsächlich, daß die Bäume nur des MTB-Parcous wegen gefällt wurden.
Und natürlich unten drunter wieder der obligatorische Kommentar, das illegale "Querfeldeinheizen" eindämmen zu müssen...
Ich frage mich, wo jemals jemand querfeldein durchs Unterholz gebürstet ist!?
Euch in BI wünsche ich zumindest genug Ausdauer und viel Erfolg bei der Umsetzung eures Projektes!
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## crossboss (24. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## Fabi.S (9. März 2015)

Also bei uns in Detmold läuft das mittlerweile richtig gut bald wird schon mit dem legalen Buddeln losgelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schabernacken (14. März 2015)

@Fabi.S 

wann wird damit eigentlich angefangen? 
soweit ich weiß handelt es sich ja um den alten wanderweg, der neben der alten strecke verlief, oder (von oben aus links  )?


----------



## Fabi.S (14. März 2015)

@Schabernacken


Also in den naechsten wochen dürfte es soweit sein. Der Förster möchte aber vorher noch ein paar Bäume fällen. Also 5 Meter zu beiden Seiten sind erlaubt aber von oben aus links wird schwer weil da ein alter Steinbruch ist. Ich denke wenn gebaut wird gibts darüber auch infos auf Facebook da könnt ihr einfach mal die seite liken zur legalisierung der Downhillstrecke in Detmold. 


Gruß Fabian


----------



## crossboss (14. März 2015)

es wird wohl sehr steil dort wenn man kaum Platz für Serpentinen hat. Der Steinbruch ist nich ohne Risiko. Zaun??


----------



## Fabi.S (14. März 2015)

Ne da kommt ne Bretterwand hin und Serpentienen müsste man dann auf und über den Weg verlegen .


----------



## crossboss (14. März 2015)

schönen Wallride am Abgrund,-)


----------



## mtbbielefeld (10. Juni 2015)

Wer möchte, kann ab sofort zwei T-Shirts über die wordpress Seite bei uns bestellen.









Fair Trade, und ihr zahlt nur die Druckkosten!

Sportliche Grüße aus dem Orga-Team


----------



## PixelMeyer (14. Juni 2015)

Am 06.07 findet wieder ein Vereinstreffen um 19:00Uhr  im Vereinsgebäude des Rc Zugvogel (Hepper Str. 301, Bielefeld)  statt.
Ihr seit herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## Deleted 175627 (5. Juli 2015)

die sind aber flott
http://enduro-mtb.com/news-nagold-im-schwarzwald-eroeffnet-offiziellen-bike-trail/
bin mal gespannt was es morgen neues geben wird.


----------



## wolfi (13. Juli 2015)

In Bielefeld hat NIEMAND von städtischer Seite her Interesse an einem offiziellen Trail. Lieber wird es mit der altbewährten Hinhaltetaktik ausgesessen. Das funktioniert seit nunmehr 15 Jahren.... :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (13. Juli 2015)

eher wird etwas mit dem RCZ, aus dem DH Projekt. Aber da auch langer Atem erforderlich......


----------



## poekelz (28. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## Sado-Uwe (29. Juli 2015)

https://www.lippe-aktuell.de/content/artikel.php?a=293497


----------



## Fabi.S (13. August 2015)

Der Havester war schon oben https://instagram.com/p/52Uv0dpwaW/ 
aber die schilder sind noch da jetzt bleibt weiter zu hoffen das wir was gutes bauen können und nich nen Schotterweg kriegen ...!


----------



## crossboss (13. August 2015)

Supi, schon klar,  aber es geht hier ja irgendwie um Bi......;-)


----------



## Fabi.S (14. August 2015)

Ja da hast du natürlich recht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (5. November 2015)

es fehlen noch einige T Shirtbestellungen für Motiv 1 und 2 . Es sind bisher leider nur 8 und 5 Bestellungen, müssen aber 10 je Shirtmotiv werden. Noch jemand der mitmachen will?


----------



## PixelMeyer (2. Februar 2021)

Hallo liebe Sportskollegen*Innen!
Zur Sicherheit auch hier noch einmal die Info, dass wir, also die Intitiative immer noch aktiv ist.
Mitlerweile haben wir viele Unterstützer*Innen bei uns und eine Vereinsgründung steht auch vor der Tür! Weiter Infos folgen. Über eine Suchmaschine findet man uns auch schnell 
Sportliche Grüße Johannes


----------



## Deleted 519983 (15. Februar 2021)

PixelMeyer schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Sportskollegen*Innen!
> Zur Sicherheit auch hier noch einmal die Info, dass wir, also die Intitiative immer noch aktiv ist.
> Mitlerweile haben wir viele Unterstützer*Innen bei uns und eine Vereinsgründung steht auch vor der Tür! Weiter Infos folgen. Über eine Suchmaschine findet man uns auch schnell
> Sportliche Grüße Johannes


hab erst ein wenig gestaunt über die aussage vereinsgründung.da aktive ,für bielefeld, in der letzten zeit nur über die naturfreunde bielefeld tätig waren.
Ein forum ist auch geacht um hilfestellungen zu geben ,Johannes.
Die aktiven haben sich von den naturfreunden bielefeld losgelöst um einen neuen verein zu gründen.
die einzige gültige link :








						Aktuelles
					

Willkommen beim MTB Bielefeld e.V. Aktionen Angebote Ausfahrten Ausflüge Biken Fahrtechnik Fortbildung Jugend Merchandise MTB-Strecken Naturschutz Oe…




					mtb-bielefeld.de
				



ps. es kann auch sein das ihr gar keine grosse mitgliedschaft wollt und es hier ein wennig erschwerlich macht werden soll euch zu finden,für neu einsteiger.
scheint trend zu sein.in gadderbaum hat sich auch ein neuer mtb verein geründet ,die sich klein halten wollen


----------



## PixelMeyer (15. Februar 2021)

Hallo Klaperad! 
Im Gegenteil aber die Vereinsgründung ist noch nicht final abgeschlossen.
Fokussiert wird das aber für diesen Monat. 
Es war also nicht die Absicht die Suche zu erschweren.
Allerdings konnte ich auch nicht einschätzen ob dieses Thema hier verfolgt wird (es gibt noch 2 oder 3 weitere Threads hier, dazu kommen diverse andere Seiten und sociale Media). Im Schwerpunkt waren wir bislang auf facebook oder Instagram aktiv. Sollten hier aber weiterhin Interessierte sein, werden wir natürlich auch hier künftig gerne informieren.
Zur MTB Initiative diese war und ist seit 2012 immer eigenstännig aktiv gewesen. Zu letzt aber in der Kooperation mit den Naturfreunden der Ortsgruppe Bielefeld. In Zukunft wird sich die Initiative als Verein weiter entwickeln mit dem Ziel gemeinschaftlich ein naturverträgliches und attraktives MTB Wegenetz zu realisieren.

Wir freuen uns also über jegliche Form der Zusammenarbeit mit Akteuren und Verein die dieses Ziel teilen!
Ride on!


----------

